# Bert's Rod Holders - what's Your Opinion?



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm outfitting a new boat (Starweld Fusion 20 DC Pro) and need to order rod holders and tracks for Lake Erie trolling. I've had Titeloks for many years on my Lowe and want something more robust and easier to adjust. I picked Bert's as they fall between Titelok and Cisco in pricing and seem decent. Not ready to spring for Cisco's but appreciate their quality. StarCraft features Bert's in option packages.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't run them anymore but they are a quality rod holder. Big upgrade from titelok. Never cared for the lever on berts but I wouldn't let that stop me from buying them.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Check out magnum metalz I bought 2 doubles mast year and really like them one handed adjustment and a local company just like cisco and not as pricey 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks. I'll check them out and muddy creek too. A set of 8 is a lot of money after dropping a few for a new boat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Only thing I didnt like about the Bert's is that you cant rotate them so they would lay flat for the boat cover. I had the ratchet style for years. Stout for running any rods.not Cisco or muddy creek quality but also no the price.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the cannon ratcheting single axis put berts to shame. you can lower and raise the cannon with one hand. hodgesmarine.com has them for 74.53. I was going to switch to traxstech but after getting one I liked the 17 up and down adjustments but not as much as the one hand operation of the cannon.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Been using Bert's ratcheting for year's.If I were to replace them it would be with the Cannon multi axis ratcheting because of the one hand use.Other than that no complaint's.


----------



## jeff jenkins (Jan 20, 2017)

I like mine only problem my one sticks sometimes I think it just needs a little lube. I have some Cisco’s to and also like them.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I rigged my boat with bert ratchets last year. No regrets here.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

jeff jenkins said:


> I like mine only problem my one sticks sometimes I think it just needs a little lube. I have some Cisco’s to and also like them.


Jeff, just like any moving part that's being used in the element's they need cleaning and re-lubing, ran into the same problem,easy fix.I used oil instead of any type of grease so dirt wouldn't build up.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I would prefer the rod holders to rotate inward when I cover the boat or have a pedestal with quick release like Cisco offers. I currently remove 2 titelok pedestals and fumble with installing, removing, storing 8 loose thumb screws plus necessary spares. Moving 6 or 8 holders off a track before covering boat would seem cumbersome compared to releasing 2 pedestals. I look forward to an easy retirement soon! So for now, I'm considering Cisco pedestals or Bert's pedestals mounted on gunwale track. Muddy Creek seem nearly identical to Cisco's but found less info so far. Decisions, decisions......


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have all Bert’s on my boat, trees, tubes and cradles. The trees are great, very strong and can be rotated 90 degrees at a time via a spring-loaded mechanism. Great for keeping rods parallel to boat when running. Tubes are good, strong ratchet action but does require two hands. Great for dipsys. Cradles are OK and can be used for dipsys, boards or musky lures. The problem with the cradles is that the plastic cradle part easily separates from the aluminum riser and can be dropped overboard. I ended up drilling and tapping for thumb screws to hold them in place. Works fine, but obviously not ideal. I’d like to have Cisco’s but these work fine so I can’t justify the expense.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I have muddy creeks on mine. I chose them over the Cisco’s due to they are less expensive and just as good quality imo. I also worried about someone not getting the lever tight on the Cisco’s and would start losing my Tekotas. I’m sure it’s just my paranoia but no regrets really. Good luck.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is my observation with Cisco’s and Traxstech. I like the quality of a Cisco’s BUT if you get into Salmon the Cisco’s will spin the Rod holder on tree mast. Mag Dipsey’s with wire divers and pulling Mag boards with coppers will twist the holder on the tree. I literally carry a 20v Dewalt drill to tighten as much as I can. This could easily be remedied by making the tree mast itself with channels or oblong or something so it can’t twist. Traxstech are designed differently and will not twist. I also run the Traxstech GTLT-100’s for easy one hand operation and run dipseys off them now. Trees for boards only and ratcheting tubes for dipseys. I’m all for buying quality once!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the cannon single axis will rotate side to side with infinite adjustments as much or a little as you want to adjust them. the double axis rotates 360 degrees but adjusts from pin hole to pin hole. either one is great but I prefer the single axis as I don't need them to rotate 360 degrees. berts, traxstech both takes 2 hands to set them where all you have to do with the cannon is grab the holder with one hand and squeeze to lower the holder. sure makes it nice when you have a rod in one hand to be able to lower the holder with the other hand.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

So curious. I have a Crestliner with their track system. I have the Cabela rod holders but this year I’m debating running sometimes two rods out the back and the Cabela style won’t allow me to rotate it towards the side to fish it straight back when attached to the suremount track system. So curious what I can mount in the rear of my boat on a suremount holder that can spin towards the rear to be fished straight back? 

Scottys by chance or is there others that can rotate towards the back when on the suremount?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> the cannon single axis will rotate side to side with infinite adjustments as much or a little as you want to adjust them. the double axis rotates 360 degrees but adjusts from pin hole to pin hole. either one is great but I prefer the single axis as I don't need them to rotate 360 degrees. berts, traxstech both takes 2 hands to set them where all you have to do with the cannon is grab the holder with one hand and squeeze to lower the holder. sure makes it nice when you have a rod in one hand to be able to lower the holder with the other hand.


Not accurate. The Traxstech also offer single hand infinite adjustments. The GTLT-100’s also have the 360 adjustable base. Also much much more robust design. The design is such that when a fish hits, you can grab the holder, lift and remove rod all at once in a single motion. Move to 1:07 on the video.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Not accurate. The Traxstech also offer single hand infinite adjustments. The GTLT-100’s also have the 360 adjustable base. Also much much more robust design. The design is such that when a fish hits, you can grab the holder, lift and remove rod all at once in a single motion. Move to 1:07 on the video.


I didnt say the traxstech wouldnt rotate but the ones I got only rotated 45 degrees in each direction or that it wouldnt ratchet up with one hand. but lets see you set it down with one hand. you have to pull the pin with one hand while lowering it with the other. with the cannon you just get hold of the holder with one hand and squeeze and lower to where you want. then it ratchets up just like berts or traxstech holders.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I didnt say the traxstech wouldnt rotate but the ones I got only rotated 45 degrees in each direction or that it wouldnt ratchet up with one hand. but lets see you set it down with one hand. you have to pull the pin with one hand while lowering it with the other. with the cannon you just get hold of the holder with one hand and squeeze and lower to where you want. then it ratchets up just like berts or traxstech holders.


Do it all the time...but whatever.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

OK, I'm going to erie Outfitters to check out berts muddy and ciscos after I pick up my starweld 20.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on your new Starweld.
Post pics of both it...and your new holders so we can all enjoy.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm slow at deciding things, but going with 60" Bert's tracks to accommodate rod holders anywhere from along side the driver's seat to the edge of the rear corner jump seat on my Starweld 20. I'll be getting trees eventually also. I'm leaning toward Bert's rod holders based on the ratcheting feature, good strength, can be removed from track without sliding to end of track, and modest price. I recognize that I will need to remove them from track for when using my oem travel cover since they don't rotate inward, but plan to purchase separate, more accommodating cover to store outdoors and take the weather beating. thanks for all the input; there's a lot of decent equipment out there. If later I don't like the Bert's, I can always trade up without drilling more holes in my boat. Pic's will come eventually when I get the time to install.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thinking you will like the Berts. Especially the track system being able to slide holders exactly where you want them. When drift fishing at LSC, sliding a holder enabled me to tie drift sock off to the holder base and drift keeping boat on the exact angle I wanted.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Yup, 60" tracks gives me room for jigging rods to spread out, plus move rod holders/tree to good location with and without my bimini and side curtains. Now I just need to clean up my Lowe FM175 boat to sell so I can start rigging!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Found the Bert's rod holders to be great. They slide on track and tighten up easy, ratchet up from horizontal to vertical when grabbing rod with wallye on the end, swivel in the track and have enough angle settings. The ratchet is very sturdy. The only down I see is having to remove them from track to put my cover on since they don't tilt inward like other higher dollar holders. Have 6 6 plus 1 for net, but still need trees eventually when I have more guests.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the longer the track the better. i started with 24". but added another 24". it gives me room for net holders on the front. i was just using a couple of the cannon holders for net holders. but i just bought a couple of used traxstech anged holders for the nets.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

Check on Franks Great Outdoors. I called them when I ordered mine years ago and they gave me a really good deal buying track and holders all at once. Great people and I always stop in on my way to the UP. I went with 2 tracks per side instead of one long. Much easier to move things around and not have to slide all the way up to remove. I also always leave the rear stop in on the track. Love my Burts track. I welded up my own trees out of aluminum conduit. Works good. I also took some 3/16 aluminum plate I had laying around and made plate washers to make the track sturdier


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

if buy Cisco's and support local


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> I'm slow at deciding things, but going with 60" Bert's tracks to accommodate rod holders anywhere from along side the driver's seat to the edge of the rear corner jump seat on my Starweld 20. I'll be getting trees eventually also. I'm leaning toward Bert's rod holders based on the ratcheting feature, good strength, can be removed from track without sliding to end of track, and modest price. I recognize that I will need to remove them from track for when using my oem travel cover since they don't rotate inward, but plan to purchase separate, more accommodating cover to store outdoors and take the weather beating. thanks for all the input; there's a lot of decent equipment out there. If later I don't like the Bert's, I can always trade up without drilling more holes in my boat. Pic's will come eventually when I get the time to install.


if you havent bought holders yet i'd take a good look at the cannon double axis. i believe they turn 360 degrees. they ratchet plus they set down with one hand. i like the single axis but the double sounds like just what you need.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

93.00 and change for the double axis at hodgesmarine.com. they pay for themselves with just the one hand operation.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dont listen to Sherm You'll love the berts move anywhere you want!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^+1 on the Berts.
I want your wheels!!!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll post a pic of the 60" tracks and Bert's as soon as it stops raining/snowing (June?)! Now if I can just find the spare wing screws that I bought before I lose a wing screw.


----------

